

Worlds Best Periodic Table - camwest
http://ptable.com/

======
camwest
Michael from ptable.com recently used our product to create a demo for this
app. At first glance I was a little overwhelmed but upon seeing everything
that it can do (Check out the demo) my jaw basically dropped the entire time.
This guy has put a TON of work into this and I applaud him, I'm sure students
love this thing.

What do you folks think?

~~~
teeja
I think it's an amazing piece of work (seen the video? whoa). As a former
science teacher and longtime coder and netizen I'm guessing it'll become a
web-standard and a legend quickly.

------
vsviridov
Used it in Russian. Due to different word lengths it has a lot of issues with
layout re-flowing on mouse overs for certain elements. Interface is very jumpy
and irritating.

aka fixed positioning is evil...

------
Wingman4l7
Needs to set the font for the popup Wikipedia pages to be something screen-
friendly and sans-serif like the font used for the table itself, rather than
the default Times New Roman.

------
SudarshanP
This is just simply AMAZING. I wonder why we did not have something like this
before :)

